# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  PVP Buffs/Debuffs Abilities ID List

## Abramacadabra

Took me some time.... Hope is useful for someone!!!!



```
------CROWD CONTROL DEBUFFS---------
 710	Banish  
 2094	Blind
 33786	Cyclone
 605	Dominate Mind
 5782	Fear
 1499	Freezing Trap
 51514	Hex
 115268	Mesmerize
 115078	Paralysis
 118	Polymorph
 107079	Quaking Palm	
 20066	Repentance
 113724	Ring of Frost
 6770	Sap
 6358	Seduction
 9484	Shackle Undead
 10326	Turn Evil
 19386	Wyvern Sting
 5484	Howl of Terror
 6789	Mortal Coil
 5246	Intimidating Shout
 8122	Psychic Scream
 131556	Sin and Punishment
 10326	Turn Evil
 123393 Breath of Fire
 31661	Dragon's Breath
 1776	Gouge
 88625	Holy Word: Chastise
 137460	Incapacitated
 99	Incapacitating Roar
 115750	Blinding Light

-----IMMUNE TO MAGIC CC BUFFS-------
 48707	Anti-Magic Shell
 710	Banish
 46924 	Bladestorm
 31224	Cloack of Shadows
 33786 	Cyclone
 19263	Deterrence
 642	Divine Shield
 8178	Grounding Totem Effect
 45438	Ice Block
 49039  Lichborne
 114028	Mass Spell Reflection
 23920	Spell Reflection
 108201 Desecrated Ground	 
	
--------STUN DEBUFFS----------------
 108194	Asphyxiate
 89766	Axe Toss	
 113801	Bash
 117526	Binding Shot
 119392	Charging Ox Wave
 1833	Cheap Shot
 44572	Deep Freeze
 105593	Fist of Justice
 117418	Fists of Fury
 120086	Fists of Fury
 47481	Gnaw
 853	Hammer of Justice
 19577	Intimidation
 24394	Intimidation
 408	Kidney Shot
 119381	Leg Sweep
 22570	Maim
 5211	Mighty Bash
 91797	Monstrous Blow
 64044	Psychic Horror
 118345	Pulverize
 163505	Rake
 115001	Remorseless Winter
 30283	Shadowfury
 132168	Shockwave
 46968	Shockwave
 118905	Static Charge
 132169	Storm Bolt
 34510	Stun
 131402	Stunning Strike
 123420	Stunning Strike
 20549	War Stomp
 103828	Warbringer

-----IMMUNE TO STUN BUFFS-----------
 710	Banish
 46924 	Bladestorm
 33786  Cyclone
 19263	Deterrence
 642	Divine Shield
 6615	Free Action
 1022	Hand of Protection
 45438	Ice Block
 48792	Icebound Fortitude

---------SILENCE DEBUFFS------------
 28730	Arcane Torrent
 25046	Arcane Torrent
 69179	Arcane Torrent
 31935	Avenger's Shield
 114238	Fae Silence
 102051	Frostjaw
 1330	Garrote - Silence
 15487	Silence
 18498	Silenced - Gag Order
 78675	Solar Beam
 47476	Strangulate
 31117	Unstable Affliction
 47528	Mind Freeze
 106839 Skull Bash
 147362 Counter Shot
 2139	Counterspell
 116705 Spear Hand Strike
 96231 	Rebuke
 1766   Kick
 57994 	Wind Shear
 6552	Pummel

------IMMUNE TO SILENCE BUFFS-------
 31821 Devotion Aura



--------DEFENSIVE BUFFS-------------
--------DONT WASTE YOUR BURST-------
-------ALL SOURCES--------
 86657	Ancient Guardian
 31850	Ardent Defender
 22812	Barkskin
 19263	Deterrence
 118038	Die by the Sword
 47585	Dispersion
 498	Divine Protection
 5277	Evasion
 120954	Fortifying Brew
 47788	Guardian Spirit
 114039	Hand of Purity
 6940	Hand of Sacrifice
 48792	Icebound Fortitude
 102342	Ironbark
 12975	Last Stand
 33206	Pain Suppression
 97463	Rallying Cry
 30823	Shamanistic Rage
 871	Shield Wall
 61336	Survival Instincts
 62618	Power Word: Barrier
 1966 	Feint
 76577	Smoke Bomb
 108271	Astral Shift
 114030 Vigilance
 114029	Safeguard
 110913	Dark Bargain
-------MAGIC SOURCES--------
 48707	Anti-Magic Shell
 31224	Cloak of Shadows
 51052	Anti-Magic Zone
-----PHYSICAL SOURCES-------
 74001	Combat Readiness
 115308	Elusive Brew
 49028	Dancing Rune Weapon



-------DAMAGE BURST BUFF------------
-------USE YOUR DEFENSES------------
 114050	Ascendance
 114051	Ascendance
 107574	Avatar
 31884	Avenging Wrath
 50334	Berserk
 12292	Bloodbath
 77801	Dark Soul
 12472	Icy Veins
 51271	Pillar of Frost
 3045	Rapid Fire
 1719	Recklessness
 5217	Tiger's Fury
 10060	Power Infusion


-----DAMAGE ABSORPTION SHIELDS------
-----15 SEC OR MORE SHIELDS-----
-----ALSO PASSIVE EFFECTS------
-----BETTER DONT CHECK------
 114214	Angelic Bulkwark
 77535	Blood Shield
 169373	Boulder Shield
 152118	Clarity of Will
 115635	Death Barrier
 47753	Divine Aegis
 115295	Guard
 11426	Ice Barrier
 86273	Illuminated Healing
 1463	Incanter's Flow
 108008	Indomitable
 116849	Life Cocoon
 17	Power Word: Shield
 65148	Sacred Shield
 108416	Sacrificial Pact
 112048	Shield Barrier
 173260	Shieldtronic Shield
 108366	Soul Leech
 114908	Spirit Shell
 145441	Yu'Ion's Barrier

-------SPECIFIC CASES---------------
 6346	Fear Ward (fear cc immune)
 5487	Bear Form (polymorph cc immune)
 768	Cat Form (polymorph cc immune)
 111264 Ice Ward 
        (3 melee hit trigger frost nova,last 30 sec)
 111397 Blood Horror 
        (fear on melee hit, 1 charge,last 60 sec)
 71 	Defensive Stance (warrior stance, 20% less damage)
 115295	Guard (monk tank shield)
 115176	Zen Meditation 
        (monk, 90 % less damage, melee hit cancel effect)
 51713	Shadow Dance (rogue, allow stealth abilities)
```

Immune to silence part lacks of abilities; need some help to finish it, thk.

----------


## thrakmar

This has been really helpful, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MrBrain1

we don't like were this is going. Pvp Rotations = Ban incoming.

----------


## thrakmar

Due to interrupts? Just make them trigger at 70% and it doesn't look so suspicious.

----------


## akeon1

> Due to interrupts? Just make them trigger at 70% and it doesn't look so suspicious.


The fact i am posting this on OC is somewhat ironic but here goes:

Due to more people reporting players for PVP cheating than pve cheating.
Due to the fact:
PVP rotations actively destroy gameplay and impedes at another players (real person's) gaming experience. Where as PVE is confined to a team supportive role disadvantaging only a script. (caveat on world firsts yada yada).

If you really need spell ids, install addon "idTip". It adds the spell id to your debuff/buff/spell
Or they are listed on wowhead.

PS. don't mind having a centralized list but it will become out of date.
Best to refer people to the above.

----------

